# Horse not as advertised.



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Sadly, unless you had some other written agreement, horses are typically sold "as is". Personally I would be more upset with your trainer than the seller.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck! 
If you do sell the horse on, remember to be honest about what he/she is really like; maybe you could sell to a trainer?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you have a written contract that states the horse can be returned, I'm afraid you're out of luck. Horses are sold 'as is', and if both you and your trainer rode him and decided he was the horse for you, there isn't much you can do except sell him on with caveats.

I'm sorry your first buying experience turned out so badly. Not every seller is dishonest, and you did everything right. Sometimes things go wrong even with the best laid plans.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds like my first buy experience but I didn't have a trainer with me. She seemed very quiet was advertised as a "beginner" horse that had many kids on her, blah, blah. I was going to use her as a lead line horse for my special needs boy. I get her, take some time to get to know her, and low and behold she rears. So...I start to do some investigating into the horse, which I should have done before I purchased her and I find out this is typical behavior, that the seller knew and I had people even tell me she is a dangerous mare and never had kids on her ever. I had someone who used to own her before this seller who was agreeable to write a letter, and then two other people stepped forward as they were sick of this person being dishonest to people about her horses. Anyway the long of the short I had a letter drawn up by a lawyer stating all the facts and that if she did not take the horse back we would be going to court. The fact that she thought it would ruin her reputation (she only had a bad one) had her taking back the horse. It was a real eye opener for me and was a big lesson about trust when buying such a huge animal that can seriously hurt people, let alone our kids. IMO you have three options. Get your trainer to put some time on this horse as you've only had it for a short time and it is testing you out and may figure it's got your number, sell it as is being honest as it may be a great horse for an intermediate rider, or go further with the original seller about misrepresentation which is a tough one to do but if you have $ and time she may not want to deal with a legal situation. Personally I would rather buy a used car from a slimy used car salesman than buy a horse. I hate it as you can never trust anyone.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, but unfortunately it is a buyer beware situation out there. Your best bet will probably be to sell him at a loss (better than paying a bunch of board on him) with full disclosure and chalk up the cost as lesson learned.

Next time make sure you visit the horse at least twice and if the horse was already in from the field your first visit, make sure you show up early the 2nd time.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Horses often change personality in response to new riders. The seller may have done nothing wrong. A lady who used to live about 1/4 mile from here went thru a dozen horses in about 3 years...all of whom turned out to be 'bad horses'. The farrier lost her business when, after 3 years, he suggested it might be her!

It happens. It happened to me. Mia was sold to me as "perfect for a beginner". A trainer a few years later suspected Mia had never been broken to ride. But I am certain many of her problems were caused by my riding. Riding her bitless didn't help. She is one of those horses who really need a bit so she can feel comfortable that her rider is in charge. She also desperately needs a confident rider, which I was not and still am not.

None of that would make you a rotten person or rider. Some horses truly just have personalities that make them good to learn on, but it is very hard to find them. A more demanding horse will take advantage of what you don't know, but behave beautifully with a more experienced rider.

Legally, I don't see where you would have any reasonable cause of action. If it went to trial, the previous owner could easily find experts who would honestly testify that some horses behave well with one person, and not with another, and that it is hard to predict. Heck, Trooper adores my daughter and takes care of her, but barely tolerates me. Mia will throw my daughter, but do her darnedest for me. Why? Don't know.

It wouldn't be wrong to sell the horse. You will take a loss. Join the crowd. I've lost money on every horse I've owned...

There is a reason this thread is a "sticky":

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/playing-hero-when-stick-when-realize-50485/

BTW - I'll add that Mia dislikes girls. If your daughter tried to ride Mia bareback, Mia would almost certainly throw her. Heck, I'm not sure she would tolerate ME bareback, and I've had her now for 5 years.


----------



## kk116 (May 18, 2013)

Have a nibble from someone who might be interested. Gonna take about a 2 k loss. 
Live and learn. Thank you guys for all the great advice. Every post made me feel.a little better. Thank you all very much.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your first horse troubles. There unfortunately are dishonest sellers in the world. Stinks that it had to happen on your first experience. 

Also unfortunate in that there's nothing you can do about it. Horses have a mind of their own and one horse may click beautifully with one rider, but not with others. Horse may have been drugged ... it's possible. Horse might not have. 

It sounds like your trainer tried to help ... and I guess I'd be a little mad at the trainer since you did the right thing by taking them with. But then again, anyone can possibly get "had" by a dishonest seller. 

Sell the horse with full disclosure. You might have to take a hit if the trainer can't get the horse going again, but best to cut your losses, get rid of the horse, and get one that better suits you and your girls.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Find a new trainer and send him to them. Most pushy horses will learn their limits. 

I think your issue is with your trainer and not the seller.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

kk116 said:


> Finally bought our first horse. We are green riders, only riding about a year. Wanted a laid back horse we could continue to learn on. *Which is not usually a spur trained 8 yr old you really don't know how to ride properly.....*Me (mom), and my 13 and 14 year old daughters. Went to see this horse, took my trainer with me. The horse is AQHA (has points), and quite flashy. Eight years old. He is spur trained/western pleasure, which my trainer said would not be a problem. We rode him, and he was easy, responsive, and sweet. Ok, so we buy him.*Did you get a PPE?* (Thousands). He gets delivered and all is fine the first few days. He's very forward, a little bit shy, and wont listen AT ALL, but hey, he's new right? As time goes on he's getting worse, now the minute you try to mount him your coming off. Period. He is pushy on the ground, aggressive on the lunge line,*Testing you, no doubt, and you failed, so he continues to get worse.......* and yesterday my daughter wanted to try riding bareback and he bucked her off.*When he bucks you off with a saddle, why on earth would an inexperienced rider try bareback?* Horse is sound, no health issues. *Which you know how? Did you have a vet exam when you bought him?* Now IF you can stay on he bolts off with you. No matter what your going in the sand. NOT for us. We are not trainers, and not confident riders. Had trainer ride him, wouldn't respond to her either. The trainer called the seller, and said we would like to retun him, too much horse for our abilities.*Trainer should know better. Horses are not returnable.* Offered to eat a thousand bucks, and trailer him back. Owner refuses. This horse is going to hurt one of us. I worry he may have been drugged when we test rode him. The seller had wanted a 45 min. heads up prior to our arrival. I'm so dumb.*No, you trusted your trainer, who should have known better. This was a HUGE red flag and if she knew this she should have put a stop to this right there.* I assumed they wanted to make him look his best. Now I'm stuck. Out a ton of money. I am sure a more confident rider or a trainer would be able to manage him just fine.*But your "trainer" can't? Hmm.* We cannot. Do I have any recourse? What are my options. Now I am paying a huge board bill on an unrideable horse. Appreciate any advice. ( sorry about the length)


I think we have all bought horses we regretted. I lost $5K on one who later, with a different owner, sold for $15K. Just not the horse for me, and it was a lesson learned. Honestly, as others have said-I would find a new trainer to take with you. For some reason this one missed huge red flags. As my DH would say, stop the bleeding ($$ going out the window in board, etc, plus the loss of confidence that takes a LONG time to get back), sell the horse on (or give it to someone with the ability to handle it) and continue lessons until you find a nice quiet BTDT horse for the three of you. Perhaps lease one. You have only been riding a year. You are better off getting experience on different horses, IMO.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am so in agreement with the above post, on the iPhone so no "like" button!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

P... I feel for you. I think your decision to move the horse on is a sound one and a lot safer. It sounds like he is too much for your trainer also.

What is the goal for your family? I know you all want to learn how to ride but is there something specific you want to accomplish? A certain disipline? Do you want to eventually show, pleasure and trail ride? It sounds like maybe you had showing in mind considering you bought a horse that had been shown and you evidentally paid a price above that of the average pleasure mount.

Having three people learn on the same horse is going to take a patient and forgiving critter. People all ride differently and the horse will need adjust to each of you. Sometimes the best "teachers" aren't real fancy and wouldn't win a beauty contest but they are worth their weight in gold.

Good luck to you and your family. I hope your next experience is a better one.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, a year is really not a lot of riding time under your belt, especially if it's done in once-per-week structured lessons. It's not unusual for a seasoned recreational rider to spend 9+ hours per week in the saddle. 

Perhaps find a new barn/trainer and refresh your networking. There are so many different approaches to the same thing, learning only from one source is a really unbalanced plan. The proper supportive place for beginners will have lines on appropriate horses either or sale or lease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

IMO since you've only been riding for a year you shouldn't be searching for a horse to buy yet until you can look for some desirable traits in a horse you might want to purchase. I have been riding since I was 6 and I STILL haven't got one because I don't feel that I know enough yet. But I'm sorry about your situation, you should consider selling him to a more experienced person or sending him to a trainer, but even if you do send him to a trainer it wouldn't be a total fix, you have to be consistent in reinforcing his training and this horse sounds like he takes advantage of people who aren't experienced. Best of luck to you!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love it if you were able to take the horse back to the seller and say........... ok, ride! See how she handles the horse when you are sure there are no drugs in its system. Would be a quick way to find out if you don't click or the horse is the problem.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I suspect this horse is show sour and the sight of an arena brings out the worst. Find another trainer who will remind this horse as to who is calling the shots. A few rides and then riding lessons for you and your daughters may make a world of difference. To keep my horses fresh minded I school perhaps 20 min then head out for a trail ride and allow the horse to relax.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I only really have a couple things to add to the good advice given already.

asking for a 45 minute advance notice is not unreasonable, nor a 'red flag'. I need at least 45 minutes, if I'm in town or out on the trails Its easy to be 45 minutes away, in fact I prefer longer. I have never(and would NEVER, under any circumstances) drugged a horse. I have taken losses on horses, and turned away buyers determined to buy a horse that I knew was wrong for them. I am an honest seller, that is my main priority. I have sold horses that didn't work out for their new owners. I have both taken back horses and refused to take back horses. I had one gelding that I rode for 6 months. he neck reined, did trails, w/t/c/gallop. bare back, doubled, I tried everything to get this horse to misbehave. He was PERFECT. not an offer to buck, bolt or rear in 6 months, beginners on him for a few rides, no problem.

I sold him to a nice older couple. they had several years of experience and wanted a nice trail horse. they rode him in the arena and down the road. No problem. 6 months later they phoned, irate. I had sold them a bad horse they claimed, that was now bucking them off. As far as I was concerned, they had spent 6 months spoiling a fantastic horse and creating a vice.

I goes both ways unfortunately. I hope your next experience is better, and I'm sorry you ended up in this situation.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You have 2 options, IMHO.
(1) Take him to an auction and re-coop some losses. You don't even have to ride him--just tack him up and tell everyone he's been shown, too much horse for you, and needs an experienced rider. You would be AMAZED at the interest, but I've had horses since 1985 and taken hits on the wrong horses, that I shouldn't have bought. You are NOT alone.
(2) Buy Clinton Anderson's basic package. I think it goes for $300.00
AND...
learn how to retrain your horse from the beginning bc he's VERY green...maybe green than YOU are
*DON'T EVERY PUT YOUR DAUGHTER ON THIS HORSE BAREBACK, AGAIN!!!*
Next time it can be a trip to the ER.
As Dennis Reis says in his disclaimer...
_"Horses are bigger, stronger and faster than you..."
_You cannot overpower them. You have to out-think them.*The most important thing to know about training horses is that the horse does NOT understand "equal." He understands that one leads and the other follows. Since he is big and heavy and strong, if you don't lead, he will fill the vacuum.*The saying,
"Lead, Follow, or Get out of the way", was written by a horse.
Meantime_, _train this horse to lead and tie perfectly.
Train him to be tacked up without any tail swishing or ears back, or kicking or biting. The more green and spoiled, the more likely you will experience these, too.
Keep a short whip close by and if this horse threatens you, pull it out. He will move away from it, usually just by flashing a whip. My lesson horses would move forward when my students flipped a crop out bc they have peripheral vision and understood impulsion...and they knew what a whip was, too.
I also agree that your trainer let you down. There are few certified teachers, even fewer certified trainers, so it's a crap shoot. I don't know if I'd want to dump more money on this horse. You're too green to keep up the training, so it's turning into a money drain.


----------

